
The Big Blockchain Lie - robaato
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/blockchain-big-lie-by-nouriel-roubini-2018-10
======
brycehamrick
Pure FUD from someone who has no idea what he's talking about. Getting hung up
on the market price over just the past year, by an economist no less, is just
willful ignorance.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Not least since he predicted 48 recessions out if the last 4...

------
lkrubner
Excerpt:

\----------

In practice, blockchain is nothing more than a glorified spreadsheet. But it
has also become the byword for a libertarian ideology that treats all
governments, central banks, traditional financial institutions, and real-world
currencies as evil concentrations of power that must be destroyed. Blockchain
fundamentalists’ ideal world is one in which all economic activity and human
interactions are subject to anarchist or libertarian decentralization. They
would like the entirety of social and political life to end up on public
ledgers that are supposedly “permissionless” (accessible to everyone) and
“trustless” (not reliant on a credible intermediary such as a bank).

